# well I missed the boat this morning...



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

This is why you set two alarms.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...853737&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_676wt_1167


----------



## TOflat (Oct 7, 2009)

Don't beat yourself up too badly, you didn't miss much.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Have to disagree, the TCR Advanced line is one of the best bikes that I have ever ridden. 
Beat yourself up, set your alarms.

9 posts, come on man.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

Beat yourself up. That looked like a stellar deal to me. 

Yesterday I bought a Giant for the first time in 5 years. 
I got a 2009 TCR3 complete bike NEW for $1500. 
Today, I sold off the 105 group and heavy wheels for $600.

So, I am in it for $900.
I kept the Arione Saddle and chain and built it with my used Sram Rival and a 2010 Ultegra crank. 
It really rocks and feels around 16 pounds maybe.


----------

